# DIVAS wear skirts



## mmacdonald (Nov 17, 2007)

Hey ladies! Check out the 3 day camp outdoor DIVAS is offereing. Outdoor gear and apparel for active women at Outdoor Divas.
When you sign up with a friend each of you will get a $25 dollar discount!!!! This camp is awesome and you get one on one time with Anna Levesque---a steal of a deal!


----------

